# Wooden Fuse Holder Box



## jegraham (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been researching this item and have yet to find any information on what it is or what is was used for. It looks to be some sort of portable fuse box holder. I can make out some of the words on it but not all, I can see "______ elevator & electric" and "electrical contractor" but not much else. There are hinged doors on each side that hold 4 fuses each and a top bracket that looks like a cable or wire would be fed into it. Any information would be greatly appreciated, I have not clue what to call it, how rare it is or how valuable. Thanks


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jegraham said:


> I have been researching this item and have yet to find any information on what it is or what is was used for. It looks to be some sort of portable fuse box holder. I can make out some of the words on it but not all, I can see "______ elevator & electric" and "electrical contractor" but not much else. There are hinged doors on each side that hold 4 fuses each and a top bracket that looks like a cable or wire would be fed into it. Any information would be greatly appreciated, I have not clue what to call it, how rare it is or how valuable. Thanks




Pictures Please!!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This had Frankenstein switches in it when I ripped it out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It was common for traction elevators to have a box or cabinet in the hoistway house with fitted pockets for spare fuses and spare contacts inside. Not sure about cable holes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since you're in Louisiana, my guess is that's supposed to be Bagby Elevator and Electric, founded in 1920, and serves much of the Gulf Coast.


----------



## jegraham (Apr 16, 2012)

*Pictures*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7087046743/in/photostream/


----------

